# serpillière



## miloune85

Me gustaría encontrar la palabra española adecuada para designar una 'serpillière'. El contexto es la historia de una persona pobre que está trabajando duro y tiene que limpiar casas. los azulejos del suelo los limpia tirando agua con jabón al suelo y frotando. qué es lo que usa... una bayeta? (yo no uso una bayeta para el suelo) un trapo? (no me convence). Qué opinan?
Gracias


----------



## Dentellière

El diccionario de WR dice eso.
Podría ser también una _arpillera_

(Es un trapo grueso)

.


----------



## miloune85

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

Una palabra en desuso desde que existe la fregona y ya no se friega de rodillas :

*Aljofifa*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Dans certains pays :
- trapo (para trapear = passer la serpillère)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

Según los diccionarios es bayeta ; personalmente y por haberlo visto funcionando muchas veces en mi niñez sería estropajo.
Porción de esparto machacado, que sirve principalmente para fregar.(DRAE)


----------



## miloune85

yserien said:


> Según los diccionarios es bayeta ; personalmente y por haberlo visto funcionando muchas veces en mi niñez sería estropajo.
> Porción de esparto machacado, que sirve principalmente para fregar.(DRAE)




Gracias, estropajo me parece genial, no sé cómo no se me había ocurrido.  ahora mi duda es qué verbo se usa para este sustantivo (passer la  serpillière): restregar un estropajo ?


----------



## yserien

miloune85 said:


> Gracias, estropajo me parece genial, no sé cómo no se me había ocurrido. ahora mi duda es qué verbo se usa para este sustantivo (passer la serpillière): restregar un estropajo ?


Yo diría frotar con un estropajo . Estas son opiniones mías, espera otras respuestas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No estoy de acuerdo en que el _estropajo_ pueda traducir la _serpillière_ que no sirve para frotar sino solo a extender y después recoger el agua.
Para frotar nuestras madres y abuelas utilizaban la _brosse à balai_ (de chientdent y se utilizaba de rodillas) y después le _balai-brosse_ (con palo para no tener que agacharse).

De manera general y sea cual sea el instrumento utilizado, en cuanto se trata de utilizar agua para la limpieza se dice:
- lavar el suelo / el piso


----------



## grandluc

¿No se dice más "fregar el suelo"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

grandluc said:


> ¿No se dice más "fregar el suelo"?


Tienes razón se ha extendido el uso de _fregar _aunque supone un esfuerzo que no aparece en _lavar _o en _passer la serpillière_.
Otra de hoy día:
- pasar el mocho
(de una que se pasa media vida con el mocho en la mano)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:



miloune85 said:


> Me gustaría encontrar la palabra española adecuada para designar una 'serpillière'. El contexto es la historia de una persona pobre que está trabajando duro y tiene que limpiar casas. los azulejos del suelo los limpia tirando agua con jabón al suelo y frotando. qué es lo que usa... una bayeta? (yo no uso una bayeta para el suelo) un trapo? (no me convence). Qué opinan?
> Gracias


 
El problema es que, mientras deshojamos la margarita de las tareas domésticas de hoy y antaño, no sabemos de que estamos hablando porque no tenemos ni frase que nos ayude. 

Esta _serpillière_ en la historia ¿qué uso tiene?


----------



## yserien

Los suelos de madera de mi infancia se fregaban con agua, arena, algo de jabón tipo Marsella y a frotar con un estropajo de esparto : no se conocía el "chiendent"
Y la serpillère es la vulgarmente llamada "fregona".


----------



## gustave

La serpillière à proprement parler n'existe pas en Espagne, n'est-il pas ?
La fregona n'est que ce qui s'en rapproche le plus.


----------



## Namarne

Por aquí _estropajo _es solo para los platos, cazuelas...: para los cacharros de cocina. (Me ha sorprendido mucho, y me ha gustado saberlo, que en el resto de España se utilice esta palabra al hablar de un _paño, trapo _o_ bayeta para el suelo_). 

Saludos.


----------



## miloune85

La acción tiene lugar en una casa, en una ciudad de África. Alguien del África francófona tiene sugerencias? Un compañero del África anglófona me ha dicho que se usa 'scrub' para indicar cualquier útil que sirva para frotar y limpiar el suelo (cepillo, estropajo, trapo). 
Este es el texto en el que aparece 'serpillière'.

Une vague d’eau savonneuse recouvre des carreaux. La petite, penchée vers le sol, tire une serpillière en arrière jusque vers un sceau. Elle tord le textile. Un liquide noirâtre s'échappe pour tomber dans une eau noire. Elle détend la serpillière comme pour la poser sur le sol. Elle passe la serpillière.


----------



## chics

Hola. Las fregonas o mochos con palo también existen en Francia, y yo oigo que las llaman "serpillières". Miloune85 tiene razón en que también puede serlo el cepillo para limpiar el suelo o la escoba (bueno, yo llamo "escoba" en castellano al cepillo de plástico y no sólo a las como de paja en las que montan las brujas). En ese contexto, con el agua jabonosa y todo lo demás, tiene que ser una fregona.

He observado que en África francófona, como en España, son más comunes las escobas, cepillos y mochos que en Francia, donde algunas personas sólo usan el aspirador.


----------



## Kiwix

et le balai espagnol, alors... ? il fait indéniablement partie  du débat!!


----------



## Le chat noir catalan

Os recomiendo que comparéis:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fregona
y:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serpilli%C3%A8re
Con lo cual queda claro que el balai serpillière es un invento español o casí...


----------

